# Wahrscheinlich neue Fakemail: T-Online-Scanner-Update



## KatzenHai (17 März 2006)

Da ich dort weder Kunde bin noch derzeit werden möchte, ist folgende, heute erhaltene Mail vermutlich nicht echt und dient "bösen Machenschaften":

_
Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
Received: from xxx ([unser Exchangeserver]) by xxx with Microsoft SMTPSVC(5.0.2195.6713);
	 Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:10:01 +0100
Received: from 127.0.0.1 by xxx (InterScan E-Mail VirusWall NT); Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:10:01 +0100
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mailout03.sul.t-online.com (mailout03.sul.t-online.com [194.25.134.81])
	by mail.xxx-services.de (8.12.10/8.12.10/SuSE Linux 0.7) with ESMTP id k2HC9Jox019799
	for <meine Mailaddy>; Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:09:19 +0100
Received: from imh00.t-online.com 
	by mailout03.sul.t-online.com with esmtp 
	id 1FKDle-0002di-00; Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:09:18 +0100
Received: from dlcadmin01.aul.t-online.de by imh00.t-online.com 
	with esmtp id 1FKDle-0005sA-00; Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:09:18 +0100
Received: from apache by dlcadmin01.aul.t-online.de with local (Exim 3.36 #1 (Debian))
	id 1FKDle-0004Wx-00
	for <meine Mailaddy>; Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:09:18 +0100
To: meine Mailaddy
Subject: *T-Online: Neues Update für Scanner erhältlich*
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
From: downloadcenter-info[at]t-online.net
Date: Fri, 17 Mar 2006 13:09:18 +0100
X-Virus-Scanned: by amavisd-new
X-UIDL: 9Do!!,E4!!&^m!!Z)*"!
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 17 Mar 2006 12:10:01.0732 (UTC) FILETIME=[B7C26440:01C649BB]
Wunschgemäß teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass für das unten genannte Programm
ein Update verfügbar ist.

Programmtitel: Scanner 2.7
Lizenz       : Freeware
URL          : ht*p://computer.download.t-online.de/details/[...]

Wie gewünscht werden Sie nur dieses eine Mal über ein Update informiert.
Wenn Sie eMails über weitere Updates des Programms erhalten wollen, können
Sie sich unter
   ht*p://computer.download.t-online.de/details/[...]
erneut anmelden._

Das Programm "Scanner 2.7" ist mir übrigens auch vollkommen unbekannt.

*Hinweis: Ich habe den Link entschärft und neutralisiert - ob die noch lesbaren Bestandteile oder IP-Adressen eine Gefahr darstellen, habe ich nicht geprüft - und empfehle dies auch Niemandem!*


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2006)

Die Software gibt es.
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/l/p/deBZLP-wc.html


> Beschreibung:
> Dieser kostenlose IP-, NetBIOS- und SNMP-Scanner pingt Computer an, sucht nach wartenden Ports und zeigt, welche Ressourcen-Typen über das Netzwerk verteilt sind. Außerdem kann man Freigaben als Netzwerklaufwerke mounten.
> Weitere Features im Überblick:
> 
> ...


Aber ansonsten würde ich da auch ganz schön die Finger von lasse.


----------

